# Actual Overdrive Jr?



## manfesto (Feb 11, 2020)

Is it an original design? It’s not a clone I recognize offhand


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 11, 2020)

KHDK Ghoul jr I think


----------



## manfesto (Feb 11, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> KHDK Ghoul jr I think


Ah, looks like a match! Not familiar with KHDK


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 11, 2020)

It’s Kirk Hammett’s company....their marketing is terrible.


----------



## BurntFingers (Feb 11, 2020)

Ghoul JR
					

Little is the New Lethal




					www.khdkelectronics.com


----------



## craigargh (Feb 11, 2020)

I laughed when I read the overview and worked it out. This is what the name is referring to

https://www.guitarplayer.com/players/kirk-hammett-angers-effect-pedal-manufacturers-with-a-tweet


----------



## BurntFingers (Feb 11, 2020)

Khdk do some awesome t-shirts btw. Well worth having a look at their designs.


----------



## Dali (Feb 11, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> Khdk do some awesome t-shirts btw. Well worth having a look at their designs.



But do their t-shirts are made by human with actual torso?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 11, 2020)

Isn't this basically a ripoff of the Dunes or any other TS clone? Also, I love how Kirk is listed as one of the artists on the site. Such cringe, ugh.


----------



## BurntFingers (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks like a TS with clipping switches but maybe there's something extra in there. I suppose time will tell.


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 11, 2020)

i wonder if it captures the elusive tones of his signature ss randall head


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 11, 2020)

I think Weird Al should start a pedal company and claim to be the only guitar pedal company started by a real accordionist.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 11, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I think Weird Al should start a pedal company and claim to be the only guitar pedal company started by a real accordionist.




... except that might actually be a true claim if he made it.  : ^ )


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 11, 2020)

craigargh said:


> I laughed when I read the overview and worked it out. This is what the name is referring to
> 
> https://www.guitarplayer.com/players/kirk-hammett-angers-effect-pedal-manufacturers-with-a-tweet



Seems he's been getting coaching on PR from Lars.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 11, 2020)

We’ll know that’s true when he starts suing any company making TS clones.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Feb 11, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> It’s Kirk Hammett’s company....their marketing is terrible.



So terrible that boutique company essentially made their pedal as a boutique pedal and no one noticed.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 11, 2020)

Meanwhile....


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 11, 2020)

Devoureddeth said:


> So terrible that boutique company essentially made their pedal as a boutique pedal and no one noticed.



I heard they were coming out with an HM-2 clone and calling it The Dave.


----------



## Dali (Feb 12, 2020)

Still awaiting the 23 different Wah collection. Made by actual WHAles.


----------



## BurntFingers (Feb 12, 2020)

Dali said:


> Still awaiting the 23 different Wah collection. Made by actual WHAles.



And it doesn't have an off switch.


----------



## HamishR (Feb 19, 2020)

I dunno guys - "Evil things come in small packages" thus speaketh the man himself apparently. That right there is pure advertising genius.  Kirk has missed his calling. "Yes, it goes past 11" - who could have thought of this? Gold.

Although I can't see any actual numbers on the actual pedal.


----------



## HamishR (Feb 19, 2020)

Interesting site.  There a fellow called Rob Caggiano who says: "squeeze me, stomp me... make me wine"   Am I to infer that KHDK make alcoholic beverages as well?? I'd love a cheeky red with my overdrive.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Mar 21, 2020)

Build docs?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 12, 2020)

Can anyone confirm if this is their version of the Ibanez/Maxon SD-9(m)?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 12, 2020)

Is the schematic forthcoming?


----------



## megatrav (May 3, 2021)

Has anyone confirmed if this is a modified tube screamer?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 4, 2021)

_"Schematic coming soon..."_

Aren't all boutique pedals modified Tube Screamers?


----------



## Robert (May 4, 2021)

It's definitely TS based. 

I'll be running through another batch of build docs in the next couple days, I'll try to remember to get the schematic posted for this one.


----------



## caiofilipini (May 4, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> _"Schematic coming soon..."_
> 
> Aren't all boutique pedals modified Tube Screamers?



You forgot the 1% that are modified Bluesbreakers.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2021)

I think it’s the first time I've seen an actual Tube-Screamer schematic actually drawn of an actual Tube-Screamer circuit.


----------

